# Lost password



## Tira (Mar 20, 2005)

I am recently divorced and my ex changed my password to get on MY ibook. I know with windows there were keys to by pass certain functions. Does apple g4 have the same. I am giving it the college try before I go and buy a new system. Any help would be apprciated


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

if all else fails hit it with a hammer sorry i cant hlep more lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

your i book not your ex obviousley


----------



## jschin_2 (Feb 1, 2005)

There are many ways...typically, the "easiest" way is to simply boot up off the OS X CD that came with that mac. Once booted up, there is an option within the menu to reset the password. 

-j


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

jschin_2 said:


> There are many ways...typically, the "easiest" way is to simply boot up off the OS X CD that came with that mac. Once booted up, there is an option within the menu to reset the password.
> 
> -j


When the install screen comes up, ignore it and look in the upper left corner of the screen. In one of the menus is the option to reset the password.

Houston


----------



## Tira (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks the reboot worked


----------

